

OnLive fires Steve Perlman - ConstantineXVI
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/27/onlives-founder-and-ceo-steve-perlman-is-out/

======
richardjordan
Firing all of your people because your executive team failed, then those same
executives saying they're looking to hire great people, presumably means that
you're implying those you just fired weren't great. Not sure great people are
going to want to work with that executive team, or am I missing something?

